

Inside the Roc's Lair - aaron695
http://aviationweek.com/blog/inside-rocs-lair

======
ZenoArrow
"‘Roc’ after the giant bird of prey in Middle East mythology"

Ah, so that's where the name of Roc's Feather in Zelda: Link's Awakening comes
from!

------
aaron695
Video -
[http://www.kerngoldenempire.com/specialreports/story/d/story...](http://www.kerngoldenempire.com/specialreports/story/d/story/kget-
special-report-mojave-air-and-spaceport/84740/3hrM3k6tfEyhH0EWMVkSIw)

------
Animats
Six B-747 engines. That's really scaling up air launch.

